# Hello - New to these boards



## Lisa_S (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi
I am new to these boards but have found them very helpful. I have had problems for a few years increasingly with tiredness, sore muscles and joins (was diagnosed with fibromyalgia a few years ago), poor memory, blurry vision, weigh gain, etc. etc. I attributed this all to getting older (even though I am only 41) and to the fibromyalgia. However, last summer I noticed my hair breaking, in fairly large chunks in some places. I tried every product I could think of. My hairdresser suggested I take Biotin, so I tried that. I started taking muliti vitamins daily, but nothing worked. More hair breakage and more hair falling out. I have always had very healthy hair and so I finally decided to surf the internet to see if there was a medical reason for this. I came upon a Thyroid website and did the "Do you have these symptoms" checklist. I had most of the symtoms they descibed and so I made an appointment to have my thyroid levels checked.

My doctor ordered blood tests and started to tell me they will probably come back normal as that is usually the case in people with these symtoms. But, she felt my neck and noticed my thyroid was slightly enlarged. Anyways, a few days later I got the message that I am Hypothyroid and was started right away on 100mcg of Synthroid daily. That was 4 weeks ago and I will go in for follow up blood work in a couple weeks.

Sorry for the long post, but I am wondering how long it took anyone to start feeling better or noticing a difference. I am hoping to hear about peoples good news stories.

Thanks!!


----------

